# Umbrella Papyrus???



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry abt the links to the images.
Here they are:



















Thanks.


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a newbie to this site. Here are the links:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/svkr2k/8457964499/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/svkr2k/8457963889/in/photostream


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure if that is umbrella paparus but I think it will grow out of your tank. I have something like this plant in my pond and gets big.

Also, I can help you post the pictures from flickr.

In flickr, click on share and Grab the HTML/BBCode: copy and paste the below, in the go advanced part of posting. You just need the first  to  unless you want people to know what your flickr site is.

You can also test your post by clicking on the Preview Post.





Hope this helps.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there  that plant is Cyperus alternifolius (Umbrella plant)

some specs: 

Origin:
Madagascar

Height:
80 cm to 2 m !!!! 

Soil:
Any soil.

Exposure:
Light to full sun.

Water:
Must remain underwater or very wet. When the substrate dries out, the top of the leaves, and then the entire leaves and stalks, turn brown. Cut out any dry stalks regularly.


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi sapphoqueen,
Thanks a lot !

I'm going to plant it in my 3feet tank (that i will be setting up next month). Any tips for tank height, planting methods, substrate type for this plant?


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Also, I'm wondering if anyone tried taking a large plant out and replace it with some other plants? ?? What would happen to the substrate and water if we take out a large plant?

I'm just thinking if it would be possible for me to take the umbrella papyrus out in future if i want to ?


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Kai808,
Thank you for letting me know how to insert pictures from flickr. very useful info.


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi sapphoqueen & Kai808,

I think I should mention this ... When I saw these plants, they were not planted below water surface or in an area there is no stagnant water in the ground. There plants were planted on the ground ... (normal top soil like other plants). I saw that in two more places apart from the nursery.

Are they really umbrella papyrus? Based on your descriptions, I would that the plant roots would be submerged under water and stem is emergent. But, in places I saw, there was no water at all !!! :-(

Please advice.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

They can be grown in the ground if it's kept wet enough for them. I used to work in a plant nursery once upon a time, and we sold these in pots. We did recommend them for ponds or marshy areas, but they did fine in the pots at the nursery.


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi mosspearl, thank you for providing the information. i shall go and buy those plants soon. ;-)


----------

